# My fave pic ever!



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's a pic of my baby CT, Ambroas, and my new baby Matador!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, the expression on Matador's face is so confused lol
Brilliant coloring on Ambroas!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Isn't it precious? I just love it!! Matador's so sweet and calm and Ambroas is so intense ALL THE TIME!! Their so amazing!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I love it how all bettas have personalities! My boy Nereus is a lot like Ambroas personality wise! Aggressive bettas are so fun to watch


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

They are!! These are my first bettas and they are amazing to watch!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I could sit for hours and watch mine interact with each other.First bettas are always special! I wish I still had mine (but he died a while back.)


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Aww I'm so sorry! I love my little boys! They just crack me up! How long do bettas live?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, depending on how you take care of them, roughly 2-5 years. I wish they lived longer lol


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

aww that's it? how depressing!! do you ever go on the chat room on here??
I swear im the only one that tries to


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I know! I wish they lived something like 10 years... 
No, I don't go on the chatroom... for some reason I prefer posting on forums lol don't ask me why...


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

I understand! This forum has been amazing in helping me with everything!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That pictures SO cute! On another thread someone said that the longest betta in captivity lived 10 years! They can live up to 7 years, but that's very rare.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awwww... that's a great picture!! 

I love CTs when they flare..


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow Ambroas is gorgeous! I love the name Matador for the little guy!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!! Their amazingly fun to watch! Each one has such different personalities too!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are a couple other ones....matador finally showing that he's a "big boy" too!;-)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow Matador has realy full fins! Lol they look so made at each other X)


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea, Ambroas never leaves Matador alone! He's constantly flaring at him...well unless it feeding time of course. Is it ok to let them flare at eachother so much? Will it stress them out to much?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sure its fine, I've kept bettas for something like 5 years and they've never been stressed out because of too much flaring. Bettas are practically born to flare. If you think enough is enough, feel free to put a piece of paper between their tanks. Flaring gives them a bit of excercise. Veles and Peanut could flare at each other all day


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok good. Ambroas does it a lot more than Matador, but he'll cruise around his tank a lot as well, so I shouldn't say Ambroas is "constantly" flaring but it does seem like it's quite a bit.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope, that's fine. 
My boy Nereus always spends time either on his left or right side of his aquarium trying to get the attention of Veles or Augie. He does it all day. It's good that they're flaring at each other. Active bettas are always healthy.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

do u have pics of your babies? id love to see them!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Sure, I'll start a new thread.  Hold On, I gotta take some new pics...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If you start to see them blowing (ripping from flaring) their fins, put a piece of paper between them for most of the day. But other ways, it's fine!! I have three boys in a 10g, (Divided of course) and I'm sure they love it!! They love showing off, and now that they've been in there a while, they are actually used to each other.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

yay cant wait for the pics!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Woah DoggyHog, I didn't know they could do that. They must be pretty darn aggressive!!
I'm uploading the pics now...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep. One of my boys is always blowing his fins. Showing off his neighbor, who happens to be a pretty little blue girl.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I had to take care of my friend's betta yesterday, a teeny green half-moon girl. Very pretty. Well, her tank was in front of Peanut's and he just went CRAZY. He flared at her all day long and puffed himself up... but my friend's betta just ignored him. He flared for the rest of the day. 

Britny, the pics of my boys are up.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Ill check them out in just a minute! I'm cleaning my tank out right now. I can't wait!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey BettaSlave, where did u post the pics??


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

In the picture section lol.
It's entitled "My Four Boys." it's been pushed down. here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=41365


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for the comment


----------

